# 2008 Six13 Bottom Bracket Size



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 2008 Six13 and I had a fall a few years back and it created a dent in the chainstay from I think the crankarm. Over time it caused a crack in the chainstay and I noticed creaking and I thought it was my bottom bracket but came to realize it was from the crack.

I want get a new frame and use the parts from this bike for the new frame.

I am trying to find out the Bottom bracket size and all I can find 68mm. 

Is this my size I use look for when buying a new/used frame on ebay? 

Is it different the BB30?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe all these frames started out in the factory as BB30, but then many of them would have had a threaded BSA sleeve installed, for Shimano applications for instance. Both BB30 and English (BSA) BB's would be 68mm wide, so that info by itself is not enough. If it's a Shimano crank, then the BB is English threaded. If it's a Cannondale crank, then BB30. You can also tell by simply looking to see if there are external bearing cups - in which case it's BSA.

BTW if the crank really hit the chainstay, you have more than just a frame problem.

edit. I checked the catalog and in 2008 all the Six13 bikes had threaded BB's with either FSA, Shimano or TruVativ cranks. If you cranks are TruVativ, then the BB is a GXP type, proprietary to TruVativ and SRAM.

http://media.cannondale.com/media/Manuals/US_Catalog_2008.pdf

Although there are still threaded frames around, there's also a lot of PF30 type frames taking over. If your crankset is in good shape and you want to reuse it in a PF30 frame, then a Praxis type BB seems to be the way to go, which are available for any of the cranks named. You probably need new bearings anyway.


----------

